

These words will make you a terrorist (according to NSA) - ArekDymalski
http://www.businessinsider.com/nsa-prism-keywords-for-domestic-spying-2013-6

======
ArekDymalski
My personal favourites from the list are: Nerd Zen Tools Unix Zip Bob and last
but not least the most sinister word in the world: "the".

